# Max Square Footage allowance in Vancouver?



## break_thru (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the formula for calculating the maximum square footage allowed to build on a residential property in the city of Vancouver?


----------



## Smac20 (Sep 7, 2009)

Look at your zoning.

For example, a C2 zoned property in vancouver is allowed to build a 2.5 FSR. This means you take your property size X FSR and that is what you can build. 

For a 5000 sf C2 property your could build

5000 x 2.5 = 12,500sf

If will say in your zoning type what the max FSR is.

Go on the city of vancouver website under zoning guidelines to look up your zoning.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Also check your city's definition of "site coverage". It may include roof overhangs, whereas "building area" as used by the building code and realtors does not. Some municipalities use a Floor Space Index (FSI) that is based on a gross floor area definition that is different from what you would commonly expect. Vancouver's FSR sounds similar.


----------

